# Cowlevel?



## 69Anel69 (6. Juli 2008)

Kann mir bitte jmd sagen was Cowlevel bzw. Kuhevel genau bedeutet?
Bitte keine Flamerrei ( noob, was machst du son sinnlosen threat auf usw. )

thx


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2008)

Kurz gegooglet und Du hättest es gewusst: http://diablo2.gamesweb.com/cowlevel1.php


----------



## 69Anel69 (6. Juli 2008)

Thx.

P.S. : Is doch scheiß egal ob ich Google oder hier frage -.- musst ja net antworten.


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2008)

Nee, aber ich kann den Mist schliessen.


----------

